# A quick update.....



## alongman (Dec 23, 2008)

I know that I have been mighty scarce the past month or so. It wasn't intentional, just a lot going on.

First, my partner and I moved officially back to the farm. The new location is closer to the horses, closer to my family and my job. Also, since both Jason, my mom and I are working with the horses now, we are taking on just one or two more for next year to keep us all busy (like that's ever a problem). We are still in the process of finding our own place within a few miles of the farm so for now are living with my parents. It's been quite interesting - lack of privacy and having to live in a pretty cramped "personal space" (my bedroom). But, it's working out well and I couldn't ever thank them more for allowing us to live here for a while.

Second, and this is where the prayers start being needed, my dad found out last week that he has colon cancer. His doctors have given him a 50% chance of survival - he's a pretty strong guy, but I can see that he's VERY worried which is unlike him. He is going into surgery as I write this update. I know that he has been doctoring quite a bit the past two years, but supposedly wasn't anything serious (or so I was told). Last week was his first colonoscopy and they found a section that's definitely cancerous. Today's surgery is remove part of his colon and look for other areas that it may have spread. Please say a little prayer that they get it all.

Finally, my grandfather (dad's dad) found out he had cancer this past year - it has spread to almost everywhere including bones. He is in a great deal of pain from what I am told and he isn't planning on seeing much of next year. He has finalized his estate and taken care of a lot of personal matters. He and I haven't been close lately, but it's still a little scary when death is this close to home. Please send a prayer his way as well - I know he will pass from this horrible disease, but please make it as painless as possible.

Thanks for listening.....I'll be back in full force soon.


----------



## Basketmiss (Dec 23, 2008)

Adam, I wondered where you have been.. Sound slike you guys have been busy!!

I am so sorry to hear about your father. I will send prayers that he gets thru the surgery and they get all the cancer.

Sorry your grandfathers not doing well, ..it sounds like he is ready to go I pray he has a painless passing.

Missy


----------



## minimomNC (Dec 23, 2008)

OH Adam, I am so sorry to hear all of this happening to your family at the same time. It has got to be hard for you. Spending quality time with your grandfather will be good for both of you now. Have him tell you stores of when he was young, I found with my grandmother, that it helped her think of good times rather than the pain. As for your dad, where this is life, there is hope, we will say extra prayers for you, your dad, grandfather and family. Take care of yourself.

Karen


----------



## LindaL (Dec 23, 2008)

Adam....you know I am thinking of you and your family at this time and hoping your dad comes thru the surgery OK and has good news afterwards! Hoping also that your grandfather finds the peace he deserves from the pain he lives with today and passes over in his sleep. You have been on my mind a lot lately and I know we try to stay in contact, but with so many things going on its been difficult. ((((Hugs))))


----------



## AppyLover2 (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm very sorry. Prayers coming for both your father and grandfather.


----------



## bcody (Dec 23, 2008)

Adam, I am sorry you and your family are going through this. Of course you all will be in my prayers.


----------



## Jill (Dec 23, 2008)

Adam, I'm holding you and your family in my prayers!


----------



## Shortpig (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear about your Dad and Grandfather. Even though you haven't been close with your grandfather it is still a painful time for you and I understand that. I hope they will be able to bring your Dad back to full health and give you many more years with him.

Marie


----------



## Barbie (Dec 23, 2008)

Adam-

So sorry about your dad and granddad.

I work with a man who had colon cancer - following surgery and chemo, he is now 6 years clean. Tell your dad to stay strong and not to give up.

Prayers for you and yours.

Barbie


----------



## Davie (Dec 23, 2008)

Adam, you and your entire family are in my thoughts and prayers. Remember pray is extremely powerful. I know that you dad will come through surgery just fine. I also ask GOD to help your grandfather make a peaceful journey home.

Peace be with you and prayers to guide the surgeons hands with utmost care.


----------



## ruffian (Dec 23, 2008)

Our prayers are with you and your family. This is the time of miracles, so we will pray for one for you.

It was such a pleasure to meet you at nationals, and I hope to see you next year also.


----------



## crponies (Dec 23, 2008)

I am praying for your father and grandfather as well.


----------



## Mona (Dec 23, 2008)

Adam, I am sending prayers for you and your family.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 23, 2008)

Adam, my prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Amoreminiatures (Dec 23, 2008)

Adam, Sending prayers your way..

Thinking of you

Merry Christmas,

Janice Silvio


----------



## Miniequine (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi Adam,

((((Hugs))))

~Sandy


----------



## eagles ring farm (Dec 23, 2008)

sending prayers for you and your family

Lori


----------



## dgrminis (Dec 23, 2008)

Adam,

So sorry to hear about your dad and grand-dad -- they will be in my thoughts.

Also hoping that you and Jason (hope I got his name right) are able to find your own place close by soon.


----------



## Reble (Dec 23, 2008)

Thinking of you, in your time of need


----------



## CyndiM (Dec 23, 2008)

I will keep all of you in my thoughts and prayers. I'm so sorry you have to go through this.


----------



## vvf (Dec 23, 2008)

Adam

We are sending prayers to you and your family.

Take care.


----------



## alongman (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks guys! You really are an amazing group of people. A quick update - my dad had his first procedure this morning. They ended up not being able to finish as the tumor they originally went in for isn't where they thought. He is now being referred to the Mayo Clinic for several weeks of radiation before the next surgery. I'll keep you all posted on how things are going.

I hope you all have a very Happy Holiday season if I don't visit with each of you before. Also, as for the Christmas cards, they haven't hit the mail yet




I think mine may be Happy Valentine cards at this rate.


----------



## REO (Dec 23, 2008)

Adam, you already know that my thoughts and prayers are with your dad and grandpa. I sorry to hear they didn't get that removed today from your dad. I hope you find a nice place to move to nearby soon.

With prayers and warm thoughts,

Robin


----------



## RJRMINIS (Dec 23, 2008)

*Adam,*

You and your family are in my prayers. I know how worried you must be. Hang in there.


----------



## SampleMM (Dec 24, 2008)

Adam, our family will be praying for your dad and your grandfather. This has to be very hard to watch your love ones go through this.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Dec 24, 2008)

I haven't read the replies but wanted to say you're in my prayers and I know what you're going through. Seems like so many people we know have been struck down with the Big C this year! It's scary and a good reminder to all of us to get regular checkups.

Leia


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Dec 24, 2008)

Adam,

You know how I feel about you and you're in my prayers constantly.


----------



## Connie P (Dec 24, 2008)

Sending many prayers out to you and your family


----------



## alongman (Dec 26, 2008)

Today my dad is at the Mayo clinic for his first appointment there. He is seeing the United States' lead researcher for colon cancer. This doctor usually is scheduled between 1-2 months out, but since it was a holiday week, he had one open appointment. My cousin is a doctor at the Mayo clinic and was able to get him in....... we should know more in a couple of hours what the next steps will be here.


----------



## HGFarm (Dec 26, 2008)

Oh Adam, so sorry to hear about your Dad and Granddad. Many prayers coming their way!! I'm very glad your Dad got in sooner! Keep us posted- we know you will- and hope things work out ok. Does your Granddad have Multiple Meyloma or something else....?


----------



## nootka (Dec 26, 2008)

My thoughts are with you as you all weather this. I hope for the best possible outcomes...thank you for checking in and continued best wishes....

Liz


----------



## Voodoo (Dec 26, 2008)

I'm so sorry for all you've been through and of course my prayers are with you and your family. I'm praying that everything turns out as good as possible. Thanks for the update.


----------



## minie812 (Dec 26, 2008)

Adam, You and your family are in my prayers and your dad sounds like he is being well taken care of. Be as close as you can to your Grandpa, sometimes men don't know how to express how they truely feel (I was Involved with Hospice for 12 years) and it always seemed the men had a harder time talking about their feelings. Anyway lots of prayers to you and your family


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Dec 26, 2008)

Adam,

We're thinking about you, Jason and Mom and Dad.


----------



## dreaminmini (Dec 27, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your father's illness and your grandfather's. I pray that everything goes well for your dad. Sorry your grandfather is having a bad time of it. I hope for the best for both of them.


----------



## alongman (Dec 27, 2008)

Mom and Dad got home from the Mayo Clinic last night - they had to repeat a bunch of stuff (the local hospital sent the records of a WOMAN



) so they couldn't go by THAT obviously. I'm a little frustrated with their incompetence as of late. They are headed back to the Mayo on Monday for more appointments and tests. It sounds right now as though there will be many weeks of radiation and chemotherapry ahead before surgery.


----------



## susanne (Dec 27, 2008)

Adam,

My thoughts will be with your and your family through all of this. It sounds like your dad is in excellent hands and fortunate to be away from the local hospital!

Just from what you've said, it's obvious that your parents are wonderful, loving folk, and I'm so glad that you all have one another during a very difficult time.

Take care,

susanne


----------



## lyn_j (Dec 28, 2008)

Adam I have missed you! Certainly you and your family are in my prayers..... also my SHirley girl..... Keep us posted.

Lyn


----------



## Russ (Dec 29, 2008)

Prayers for your dad, grandpa and entire family during this difficult time. The Mayo Clinic is the best place to be.

My dad battled colon cancer in 1991 and won. Grandma had colon cancer at age 91 and lived to be 105 years old and died this year of old age. My point is.....there has been great advancement in colon cancer research/tretments and it can be beat.

Good luck and my thoughts/prayers to your family.


----------



## Matt73 (Dec 29, 2008)

Sorry that your father and grandfather are going through this, Adam. Sending prayers your way...


----------



## alongman (Dec 29, 2008)

Back at the hospital again today - another round of testing before they determine the exact course of treatment. Should know more by tomorrow evening.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Dec 30, 2008)

Wishing you positive thoughts.


----------



## bluetaterbaby (Jan 1, 2009)

Prayers are there for all of you! May God supply all needs!

God bless,

Joan


----------

